# Going live tomorrow...



## Freddie99 (Apr 11, 2010)

...Wish me luck! Now all I have to do is remember to take half the Levemir that I normally would tonight. Time for another challenge on top of what I've already got to deal with.

Tom


----------



## Copepod (Apr 11, 2010)

Good luck Tom and condolences for your Dad and all your family.


----------



## Steff (Apr 11, 2010)

All the best Tom ,happy pumping hun x


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 11, 2010)

Hope it goes well, and the pumping story is a success.


----------



## rachelha (Apr 11, 2010)

Tom glad to hear you are still going live on the pump, your dad would not have wanted you to delay it.  Maybe something else to think about will help.  Hope it goes well fir you.


----------



## am64 (Apr 11, 2010)

good luck Tom ...remember its important for you to look after yourself as well xxx


----------



## shiv (Apr 11, 2010)

good luck tom!! i confess i envy your pump  i hope it goes well!! what time do you normally take your levemir?


----------



## bev (Apr 11, 2010)

Tom, good luck with the pump start. You know we will all be here to help you if you need us.Bev x


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 11, 2010)

Good luck Tom, Im sure that pumping will go really well for you. 

I also hope that given everything else you are dealing with at the moment this gives you a little lift. Remember not to be too hard on yourself if you dont achieve the numbers you crave for a little while. With all the stress you are under it would be hard to keep them tight on a well defined MDI reguime. It takes time, but I hope you can enjoy it.

If there is anything I can do to help you out, please just ask (but I have a funny feeling you will take to this like a duck to water!) but we are always here should you need any advice.

Take care mate.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 11, 2010)

Wishing you all the best with the pump start Tom


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 11, 2010)

Good luck Tom! You'll do great!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 11, 2010)

Just taken my last dose of Levemir for a while. It's a half dose of eighteen units. Let battle commence with the night bloods...


----------



## Red Pumper (Apr 11, 2010)

Good Tom,

I'm sure you'll find that it transforms your diabetes control.

Keith.


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 11, 2010)

Hope all goes well tomoz hun.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 11, 2010)

Welcome to the pump club hun  xxx


----------



## tracey w (Apr 12, 2010)

good luck Tom!


----------



## shiv (Apr 12, 2010)

good luck! let us know how you get on!


----------



## Rainbow (Apr 12, 2010)

Thinking of you today Tom


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2010)

Thinking of you Tom, hope all goes well with pump x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 12, 2010)

good luck today tom!


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Tom .. Hope all goes well today . Pump day at last ...  ... Thinking of you 

Heidi
xx


----------

